# Авиация > Литература >  Ищу книгу Build Your Own Airplane

## igvlpr

Доброе время суток!
Ищу книгу Build Your Own Airplane Written by Jim Bede.
Может есть у кого?
Готов рассмотреть варианты обмена,т. к. обладаю достаточно обширной библиотекой по авиационной тематике как в обычном так и электронном виде

----------

